# hymer seat repair to ratchet



## weeshuey (May 28, 2005)

I have bought a Hymer with an L shaped lounge and the front passengers seat has been up and down so many times without releasing the ratchet catch at the side that the ratchet is now badly worn and doesnot stay up at all. Has any kind soul dismantled the Isringhausen seat and either repaired or fitted a new ratchet assembly. Any help at all would be much appreciated
by weeshuey


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Try TEK Seating who are an Isri dealer and do, I believe , have access to parts. I had a small problem earlier in the year and they were very helpful over the phone.

They used to be at Melton Mowbray but have recently re-located to Tunbridge Wells.

http://www.tekseating.co.uk/index.php

Nobby


----------

